# 2 cars expense



## recipeslogo (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum, so sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong section.
I am hoping to secure a Lawyer's job in Dubai and I also run a business online.
My income is pretty high so buying a home won't be a problem but 
I am planning on buying:
* porsche panamera
* Land Rover 

The reason why I'm buying 2 is because I'm planning on starting a family as well and I have business/work to go to as well as my husband.
I know they are top-end cars but I have no idea ideally monthly how much would it cost to run them?

I know there is no road tax but what would the insurance and petrol be like?
Are they any other costs?


Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the UAE forum for all parts of UAE except Dubai.
There is nothing called "road tax" but all cars still have to go through an annual registration process. To get your registration you need to clear all fines and show your car is insured (and tested if applicable due to its age). The test includes emissions, bodywork, tyres, etc.
Insurance is charged as a % of the value of the car - allow for about 4-5% but that is negotiable. You insure the car not the driver.
Petrol is about one fifth of UK prices. I fill up my Audi A4's tank from empty for about 95 Dirhams.


----------



## recipeslogo (Apr 5, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> This is the UAE forum for all parts of UAE except Dubai.
> There is nothing called "road tax" but all cars still have to go through an annual registration process. To get your registration you need to clear all fines and show your car is insured (and tested if applicable due to its age). The test includes emissions, bodywork, tyres, etc.
> Insurance is charged as a % of the value of the car - allow for about 4-5% but that is negotiable. You insure the car not the driver.
> Petrol is about one fifth of UK prices. I fill up my Audi A4's tank from empty for about 95 Dirhams.


Hi, so sorry no wonder there was a different sub-section! Sorry
So if the car costs me £80K and it's charged on 4% it will be £3200 - is that yearly or monthly?? wow , that's pretty cheap so for about £18! how much capacity is it 2.5L?
and do you have to pay for the registeration process?
is there M.O.T?
thanksss


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

recipeslogo said:


> So if the car costs me £80K and it's charged on 4% it will be £3200 - is that yearly or monthly?
> and do you have to pay for the registeration process?
> is there M.O.T?


Hello recipeslogo,

The insurance charge is yearly.

You do have to pay to register the car which will cost approximately AED 500 and your vehicle needs to be tested annually if it is more than three years old (I think) which will cost approximately AED 100.


----------



## recipeslogo (Apr 5, 2013)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello recipeslogo,
> 
> The insurance charge is yearly.
> 
> You do have to pay to register the car which will cost approximately AED 500 and your vehicle needs to be tested annually if it is more than three years old (I think) which will cost approximately AED 100.


thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

You are most welcome!


----------

